# draper fs500e help



## phil37 (23 Nov 2013)

hi
has anyone got any old draper scroll saws kicking around as I am looking for the top blade holder.
I have tried the manufacturer but no luck.
it is not like any of the newer scroll saws so can't get a part off one of them.
I have added a picture of the part it looks a bit like a sewing machine foot
thanks
phil


----------



## martinka (23 Nov 2013)

What's the saw and the arms like? And what's wrong with the top blade holder? It might be possible to make the Axminster clamps fit and change it to pinless blades at the same time..

Martin.


----------



## phil37 (24 Nov 2013)

sorry the pictured part has snapped bit hard to see from that pic.
will get a picture of the machine ASAP .
the top arm is nothing like any other machine I've seen as it has the blade tension at the front on top of the arm and the top blade holder bolts to the underside of that


----------



## phil37 (6 Dec 2013)

here is a pick of where the broken part goes


----------



## phil37 (6 Dec 2013)

more. pics


----------



## martinka (6 Dec 2013)

Is the bottom the same type of fixing? If so, I reckon you could use the Axminster clamps which give you the use of pinless blades. It'd cost you £1.98 plus postage to try them out.
http://www.axminster.co.uk/catalogsearc ... saw+clamps

Martin.


----------



## phil37 (6 Dec 2013)

yes tried them but they don't stay straight even tightening the bolt really tight it still turns from side to side in use


----------



## martinka (6 Dec 2013)

phil37":3n9yk1qb said:


> yes tried them but they don't stay straight even tightening the bolt really tight it still turns from side to side in use



And the originals don't? That seems strange. Is it the clamp that turns in use or the tensioner through the arm?


----------



## phil37 (7 Dec 2013)

the originals have a little notch that lines into the tension bar shaft to stop them turning
anyhow i have managed to make a tempory one (just not strong enough bends after a bit of use) until i can find someone to make a stronger one.
i really like this saw and with its 20"throat its usefull.

i have now just purchased an APTC 18"throat saw quite old but unused just got no info on it and it only takes pinned plades i have tried the adapters mentioned earlier but the hole in the arm is too far back. its single speed too

thanks for the suggestions


----------



## powertools (7 Dec 2013)

That is exactly the same saw as mine but mine is branded as Sealey






I fitted the Axminster clamps to it with no problem using threaded holes already there.


----------



## martinka (7 Dec 2013)

The simple ideas are the best, PT.

Martin.


----------



## phil37 (7 Dec 2013)

yes same saw PT will have another go tomorow with that one
and thanks Martin


----------



## boysie39 (8 Dec 2013)

:lol: :lol: I love a happy ending :?: :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## powertools (8 Dec 2013)

Your Axminster saw should be able to use both pinned and pinless blades.
It is hard to tell from your picture but I think that there are some parts missing from the top arm the clamping should look like this.






For pinned blades they fit into the metal part that is fixed to the arm for pinless there should be blade clamps that once fitted to the blade then fit into the metal part.
On the right hand side of the table there should be a shaped block bolted on that the blade clamps fit into to tighten them.
The reason I modified my saw was that for internal cuts I had to remove the entire blade with the clamps and put the top clamp into the block to loosen it then feed it through the work refit the top clamp then with the work now over the blade I then would have to refit the blade to the saw. This all became more trouble than it was worth.

I have left the bottom clamp on the saw as it was like in the picture but removed the metal part from the top arm and using the same hole that the metal part was fitted to used an Axminster clamp I can now just release the top clamp leaving the blade in the saw for internal cuts.
I had to use a longer bolt and pack out under the clamp with a few washers to get it to sit level.


----------



## phil37 (8 Dec 2013)

hi cheers for that info and yes those parts you have pictured are missing from mine also is the bottom arm fitted with the same parts 
any idea where I can get them don't see them listed on the Axminster website
cheers phil


----------



## powertools (8 Dec 2013)

Not sure what info you need now.
The top and bottom arms are the same.
I thought you already had the Axminster clamps to try on your Draper saw.


----------



## Graham-Woods (11 Mar 2016)

I have the draper 20 Fs500 E anyone got a copy of instruction manual Please


----------



## Claymore (11 Mar 2016)

Found this Graham..... no manual yet but will do some more searching. The photos might help people find a similar manual rebadged.... worth a try
Cheers
Brian
http://uk.picclick.com/Draper-Fretsaw-S ... 30180.html


----------



## Graham-Woods (12 Mar 2016)

Yes this is my saw your looking at that I have just got want to know about any service I need to do she scweeky do I need to oil any parts ?


----------



## martinka (14 Mar 2016)

This from the 16" Draper manual which appears to be the same setup.


----------

